# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What are you looking forward to most in WoD?

## Loque

Please tell me, i would love to know!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Exploring the areas beyond the intended boundaries of the game, of course!

----------


## [Soul Eater]

As someone who has not played MoP I want to see how the balance has developed and how every single class has evolved. In general I just want to see how much fun the classes are in WoD. Other then that I don't think the game is gonna be anything innovative so any special new things are definitely what I'm looking forward for.

----------


## rdruid69

Gladiators Sanctuary! Thats inside of Garrison so I voted on Garrison.

----------


## Loque

I look forward to having my garrison for my production professions, so sick of that. Now i can just harvest the goods!

----------


## Sidewalker

I'm looking forward to the first week frenzy of the xpac. Everything will be so new and so many people will be losing their minds in both the best and worst ways. It's like people watching in Azeroth.

----------

